# Income insurance



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

After recommendations for good income insurance companies to cover for self employment.just for sickness and accident(not unemployment). I've had plenty of good quotes on go compare sites but haven't heard of a few of them. So any experiences good and bad would be very helpful thanks.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I've got a policy with Cirencester Friendly.I had a guy on the phone a while back trying to sell a similar product, when I told him my policy was with Cirencester he told be he couldn't beat them and told me its probably the best on the market.


----------

